# First beans order



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Just placed my first ever order for beans. Slightly bewildered by the number of suppliers and the breadth of choice on offer. In the end decided to go for "Signature Blend" from Rave.

I'm a grinder virgin too with an unused Nemox Lux as a way of dipping a toe in the water. The machine is a De Longi which I've been using up to now with Illy ground.

I'm also doing some serious research on better machines around the £800 - £1000 mark.

Any advice or comments would be most welcome. If anybody is familiar with the Signature Blend it would be very helpful to know where it sits in the spectrum of expresso beans.

Rob


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

A very nice choice!

Not sure you will get the best out of them with your De longi though.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> I'm also doing some serious research on better machines around the £800 - £1000 mark.Any advice or comments would be most welcome.


Hi & welcome to the Forum.

Take a look in the 'For Sale' section there is a machine on there at £850 still within warranty, which is a great bargain.

Its within your budget & you won't easily find a better one.

Rave Signature is highly regarded on here.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi there

do you know if your Delonghi can be run without pressurised basket or portafliter.

Rave Signature in my experience works well as a milk based espresso blend , chocolate and nuts are its tasting notes , steamed milk will bring out the sweetness in it .

Were you asking what roast level it is ?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Rob666 said:


> I'm also doing some serious research on better machines around the £800 - £1000 mark.
> 
> Rob


Can do you a great deal on an Expobar Office Leva in that price bracket! Single Boiler £850 delivered for Forum members

Andy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

you will need a few more posts to access the sales boards but there is an mint brewtus expobar db for sale in for £850 currently


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the very helpful replies. I had seen the Expobar Brewtus but didn't have enough posts to access it and didn't think it would be fair on long standing members to shotgun post just to get up to ten.









I'm sure the guy who has bought it has got an absolutely stonking deal and will be very happy with it.

Good to know the "Signature Blend" is considered a good starting point. I could mess about with the De Longhi baskets but I'm more inclined to keep it intact pending selling it when I get something better.

Thanks for the offer of the single boiler Office, I'll bear it in mind. Not quite such an amazing deal as the Brewtus though.

I'm currently leaning towards a Rocket HX with a PID and rotary pump (over budget I know) but also salivating over the Londinium. (WAY over budget).

Already enjoying the journey and the ritual. Need to sharpen up my palate though.

Thanks again all.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plenty of Londinium owners on here , where are you based , Im sure one of them would invite you to sample


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi there
> 
> do you know if your Delonghi can be run without pressurised basket or portafliter.
> 
> ...


Hi MrBoots2u,

Thanks for the reply. I suspect the De Longhi would run with a modified basket but I don't want to attack it since I'll probably sell it soon when I've found a decent replacement.

The Rave sounds like a good introduction and, yes, I was asking what sort of roast level it is and what the key notes are.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'm down on the South Coast near Chichester. Don't think I should sample the Londinium, definitely out of budget range...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> I'm down on the South Coast near Chichester. Don't think I should sample the Londinium, definitely out of budget range...


Yeah i made that mistake too..... i just increased the budget......

Keep your eyes peeled there have been some decent machines last 3 months in the £800-1000 bracket on the forum

Would get you a great hx with some to spare or something like a brewtus second hand .....

Machine with noon pressurised PF will stat to expose the limitations of the grinder though .....


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

LOL! Done that too many times before with other things. SWMBO is watching closely this time...

That Brewtus would have been ideal.

Will keep my eyes open for a better grinder too.

I'm all too well aware of the limitations of the De Longhi but I have learned to temperature surf with it and a few tricks for better results.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> LOL! Done that too many times before with other things. SWMBO is watching closely this time...
> 
> That Brewtus would have been ideal.
> 
> ...


No worries

enjoy the signature .....there is also other methods to enjoy coffee such as pour over which can be equally as tasty and not as expensive ....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Thanks for all the very helpful replies. I had seen the Expobar Brewtus but didn't have enough posts to access it and didn't think it would be fair on long standing members to shotgun post just to get up to ten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you want a very specific machine, if your upgrading from...well something that makes brown water, to something better....it's always worth buying a used forum machine...always. If you get a machine that was originally purchased from Bella barista, then their warranty is 2 years and it's transferable, which is highly unusual. So just wait and see what used machines come up. It's better for you, it's better for the forum members who are upgrading.

Oh and if you decide to buy new, it cuts both ways, if you buy from Bella Barista and sell on within 2 years, you are also selling a machine with a transferable warranty....which has to make sense!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Unless you want a very specific machine, if your upgrading from...well something that makes brown water, to something better....it's always worth buying a used forum machine...always. If you get a machine that was originally purchased from Bella barista, then their warranty is 2 years and it's transferable, which is highly unusual. So just wait and see what used machines come up. It's better for you, it's better for the forum members who are upgrading.


Thank you Dave! My thoughts exactly! I'll take the crit on the DL but believe me it still does better than most of the coffee shops around here. (With a couple of honourable exceptions!) Have already discovered BB and a suitable used machine purchased originally from them would do just fine!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Signature beans arrived today. Roast date is the 4th of June so I'll try to be patient...

Very good service from Rave. Next day delivery and left where I specified by Royal Mail.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have only started with beans myself (I got my Mignon grinder) a couple of weeks ago. Like you I previously used pre-ground, but now I have seen the light. I sampled Rave Signature for the first time last week. Excellent coffee and I am currently working my way through some Mocha Java with a bag of Warrawee waiting in the wings. Your coffee journey has only just begun;-)


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

m4lcs67 said:


> I have only started with beans myself (I got my Mignon grinder) a couple of weeks ago. Like you I previously used pre-ground, but now I have seen the light. I sampled Rave Signature for the first time last week. Excellent coffee and I am currently working my way through some Mocha Java with a bag of Warrawee waiting in the wings. Your coffee journey has only just begun;-)


Thanks, I'm looking forward to the ride!


----------

